# Proper Tank Support



## Car2n (Jun 7, 2011)

I have a new 150g Marineland 48" x 24".
The size of the glass is just that, 48" x 24".
The outer edges of the plastic frame measures 48 3/8" x 24 3/8".
I have a 2" sq. tube steel stand being made that will measure 48 3/4" x 24 3/4". (to be closed in as cabinetry)

The game plan is to set the tank on a piece of 3/4" plywood on 3/16" thick foam weatherstripping on top of the steel stand. I can cut the plywood out of a 49" X 97" sheet and waste material or I can buy a precut 48" X 24" piece and be done with it.

My question, would it be sufficent to set the tank on a piece of plywood that is the same size as the glass tank but sightly smaller than the frame (the thickness of the plaastic that wraps up the side of the tank) or should I take the long road and cut a piece that is slightly larger than the plastic frame.

Sorry about all the numbers,


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Do it right, don't cheap out on the plywood top. It really should be the full size of the tank frame, not just the glass. 

If you are near Stouffville, then go to Schell lumber. They will get you the best price for what you need; ask if they can cut it out of an existing scrap. 

Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk


----------



## Car2n (Jun 7, 2011)

I've had second thoughts and agree.
Since the plastic frame would only be partially supported it could crack or break under the weight.
That would not be good.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Forget the weather stripping. It won't do anything to add support to the tank frame; it will fill any gaps but the effect is strictly visual.. If you want to support the frame, get a piece of white styro. It is highly unlikely that the steel spans will be perfectly flat, even with the plywood attached. While the tank can hold itself together supported only on the ends, it is not an ideal situation. Welding steel causes all sorts of warping, even assuming the pieces of steel were straight to begin with, which they rarely are.


----------



## Car2n (Jun 7, 2011)

The aquarium will be supported on all 4 sides. I've worked with steel for 30 years and know all too well how it can warp and bend. That's the reason I want to set the aquarium on a flat, thick plywood firstly and then onto the steel stand secondly. The weatherstripping was to make allowance for any slight warpage of the steel and probably unnessacery but I'm going with it. The plywood will not be fastened to the steel stand, just set upon it.
I am modelling my stand from those made by Steel Aquarium Stands (minus the canopy) 




attached here is a 3d of the actual steel stand that I have being fabricated. (no wood shown) The crazyness in the back/left corner allows for the corner-flo plumbing.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Wow, that is a serious stand. I will assume light walled tubing to save weight and cost. That stand would be more than sound even without the gussets. I understand the concept of the weatherstripping, but I don't know of any that would provide anything but cosmetic value. As weight is applied to that stand it will try to conform to the floor. If the floor is flat and level the top of the stand should also be so. Since my tanks are all on concrete, they are legged, and there is no movement as weight is applied. Will be curious to see how that works out, especially if it is welded with a MIG and if all the joints are welded solid.


----------

